# Natural bfp after years of ivf but possible chemical



## Lisa2905 (May 18, 2018)

Hi
I was on here before as LisaL29 but somehow cant access my account.  Basically with pcos and low everything in DP sperm we went through ivf and have a gorgeous son born 2014. 

We would love another but treatment is just not an option.  So with various vitamins and honey (i swear by the honey) an opk detected 4 days of high fertility and 1 day of peak on tuesday 15th may. We baby danced that night and im now 17dp that and just have got an EXTREMELY faint blue positive on a 6 days early clearblue (so basically it should be very blue by now). Im in no doubt this is a chemical pg. I did have symptoms up to otd on tuesday which have now all gone

I suppose im looking some advice. Ive had a mmc before so i suppose the drill is just test to negitive and bleed etc. I do worry a lot and am wondering am i at risk of infection this early or should i even notify gp?

And i want to add. Keep positive everyone. We have had 10 years of no chance naturally so this is a real gob smacker but goes to show nothing is impossible

Lisa


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Lisa. 


.I dont have any advice however I am keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


button butterfly


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Lisa, 

The exact same happened to me last year just as i had finally accepted that we were never going to conceive naturally i had a natural bfp (we had been trying since 2005 and had icsi in 2013 which after first attempt of failed fertilisation, we succeed on having our ds on our second).

Unfortunately it didnt end well for us as the tests were not very strong however after getting a positive on clearblue digital of 1-2 weeks just over a week later i started spotting and at 5+4 weeks i had a big bleed and lost the pregnancy.

I phone dr 2 days after the first episode of spotting and he referred me to the early pregnancy unit at my local hospital who to be quite honest were not helpful at all due to only being 5 weeks they refused to see me and told me it was probably a biochemical pregnancy and to test in 2 weeks and if still positive to book in with the midwife.

I had no follow up after miscarriage as it was not offered but i would advise if you feel in any way unwell if you do miscarry to contact dr

Wishing you lots of good wishes and hope that your natural pregnancy does not end in a miscarriage x


----------



## Lisa2905 (May 18, 2018)

Thanks for the replies

Tilly am i correct then in saying that hcg can take a while to leave your body?  If they said to retest in 1-2 weeks?  And would that also be the case for me at 4+2 if this is infact a chemical prgnancy. 

The reason i ask is ive managed to google myself into a state    You see i have two 5cm dermoid cysts which im currently being monitored on every 6mths and ive just read ovarian cancer can show positive on a pregnancy test. I progressed from there to find a couple of other cancer and other reasons that can throw positive pregnancy test falsely. I just cannot believe we could have conceived naturally.  additionally, if my AF  is late at all it was only 2days if even, considering it can take 36hrs to actually ovulate after LH surge detected....and right now im bleeding dark red moderately....like a normal period

I habe taken a second test tonight. This time a first respinse and it too has a faint positive despite the bleed so im asking that if this were chemical at only 4+2 or maybe not even missed period would hcg still be doing this or should i rightly be worrying about somethimg else being the cause

I feel sick with worry now

I suppose all i can do is wait to see where the bleeding goes and if faint positives eventually disappear

Wish id never came across those articles tonight now


----------



## Lisa2905 (May 18, 2018)

My pros are
I did detect high and peak fertility
I did have sex
I could say from lh surge detection my period was late
I had some pg symptoms
I have two different positive pregnancy test albeit faint

My cons
My partners sperm was only suitable for icsi
I am monitored for dermoid cysts turning cancerous
Ive NEVER had a natural bfp in 10years of trying
My symptoms could easily have passed for pregnancy or AF
AF came either on time or only 2 days late
Ive zero pain with the bleeding
My symptoms are gone with the bleed indicating they were AF
The pregnancy test being positive can be seen in some cancers (rarely) and in the one im monitored for
The test line on both tests are so faint

So as quick as the pros tell me not to worry the cons bring me down


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Easiest way to get this sorted is have a blood HCG test then again 48 hours later then look at the percentage rise.
TCCx


----------



## Lisa2905 (May 18, 2018)

Yes was thinking that. Our GPs dont do blood pg tests or urine for that matter but under the circumstances im wondering if they will.  Earliest appointment i can get is 11th june and im one of those people who hate taking emergency appointments.

Going to give myself the weekend, test again monday and decide from there even if it means paying privately

My dermoid gynae review is 19th june so if this isnt pg/miscarriage at least my hospital appointment is soon

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hope you get some clarity soon.  I had a chemical and my second urine test 48 hours later was negative so didn't need to do bloods.
TCCx


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah im assuming the reason i was told to test 2 weeks later was to allow the hcg to return to 0.  My body seemed to regect all too well as i tested the first day of heavy bleed (4 days after the spotting started) and the test was negative  

Hope you get some reassurance soon one way or another. If in doubt always get checked out


----------



## Lisa2905 (May 18, 2018)

Yes you see its this still positive test after a heavy bleed that has me worried and if that is still the case on monday ill be beside myself....that coupled with what im monitored for every 6mths and our infertility issues i just cannot see how its pregnancy related...im just really worried. It will be a long weekend.  The only thing im clinging too, to try and maintain some sanity is i did detect lh surge so maybe just maybe its nothing but a chemical pg

Ive further read about Gestational trophoblastic diseases that can cause persistent low positive pg tests...they are not always malignant but do cause the false positives in whichever form. Idk im reading too much. See how the weekend goes 

The bleeding is heavy.....well like my normal heaby periods not any heavier or lighter so if all is well i dont expect to see a positive pg test on monday

I will update to let yous know. Thanks for the replies

Lisa


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

It's so early that I'd expect it to be negative on Monday with such a big bleed if a chemical.  If it isn't then you will need further investigation to see if this is a real or false positive.
A single blood test could have given you an idea but only a set of 2 blood HCG spaced apart would give you the actual answer.  I paid out privately for piece of mind which blood test gave me.  I did one blood test and found it was low then didn't bother with a second cus the negative urine told me which direction the low blood result was heading.  
TCCx


----------



## Lisa2905 (May 18, 2018)

Yes i know what you mean. Well this bleed is dark and plenty...no pain at all tho.  So i should expect a negative on monday/tuesday.  Im actually terrified to test!  I think im so scared because of all the reasons they shouldnt show faint positive...infertility, and really im not even late with AF..maybe 2 days if when lh surge detected on the tuesday that actual ovulation took place then too, then i was 2 days late but that seems unlikely. Just seeing those faint positives didnt seem right which is why im frightened something other than pregnancy is causing them. If i were a week or so late etc etc i could relax....i dont think ive ever been as nervous of testing in all my ttc years.  And if it is snowey white...then after all these years, a nat bfp...fear will be elation.  But then maybe this puts things in perspective, maybe with those dermoids i need to give the idea of another LO up.  
I had postponed the op to remove them as you risk losing the ovaries and we so prayed for another.  Awe i dont know

2 senior consultants told me to wait on removing them (one nhs one privately) saying they grow slowly. Then at my last appr the jnr was rushing me to the table saying the opposite...but i got the feeling it was curiosity for him as they are somewhat rare


----------



## Lisa2905 (May 18, 2018)

Said i wouldnt test again to monday but i did   bleeding so normal heavy period. Clearblue digital not pregnant and frer line test as done thursday night and same faint positive. Line is same strength. No lighter whatsoever. Im certain now i was never pregnant. Sonething is causing a false positive and im just beside myself. One more frer Monday morn now and if still the same ill have to ring GP for appt sooner.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Give it 48 hours before using that last test. If its a feint positive you will need to see GP but if negative I'd say you have had a chemical pregnancy.  There is only a tiny chance your cyst have turned into anything sinister. Try not to worry yourself. 
TCCx


----------



## Lisa2905 (May 18, 2018)

In all my ttc years i dont think ive ever been as glad to see a snowy white test. So it mustve been a chemical pg. Saddened now too that in all these years i lost my only ever nat bfp and shocked we even had a nat bfp

Thank you for your help
Xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Glad you have some clarity over what's happened.  Take comfort in the fact it is possible and DTD knowing you are truly TTC  
TCCx


----------



## Lisa2905 (May 18, 2018)

Still cant believe it was a nat bfp!  We have so much going against us. Im just turned 40 and DP is 53, Septated & bicornate uterus, pcos mostly never ovulating, and male factor Cystic Fibrosis last sperm count 2013 was 7.5 mil with only 3% morphology 64% motility. Thats why it was so difficult to believe and easy to think the worst
Really praying we get another chance again


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

keep my fingers crossed and wish you good luck. My sis knows a lady who conceived naturally after 2 failed IVF-s.


----------

